# (II) Precipitação máxima em Setembro de 2010



## Rog (30 Ago 2010 às 15:09)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Setembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Máxima em Setembro de 2010
(III) Temperatura Mínima em Setembro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Setembro 2010


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2010 às 15:23)

Penso que vai ser um Setembro um pouco seco. 40,1mm a 80,0mm.


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2010 às 15:25)

A minha aposta: *120,1mm a 160,0mm*


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2010 às 15:25)

Votei no intervalo: *200,1mm a 240,0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 15:47)

160,1mm a 200,0mm


----------



## Teles (30 Ago 2010 às 15:53)

40,1mm a 80,0mm


----------



## F_R (30 Ago 2010 às 16:05)

80,1 mm a 120,0 mm


----------



## Diogo Miguel (30 Ago 2010 às 16:07)

Na minha modesta opinião penso que entre 80,1mm a 120,0mm


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Ago 2010 às 16:09)

80,1mm a 120,0mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2010 às 16:32)

Votei 200.1 mm a 220 mm e vai ser no Algarve, última semana de Setembro com uma cut-off.


----------



## vitamos (30 Ago 2010 às 17:06)

160,1 a 200mm (Talvez nos Açores)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2010 às 18:09)

80,1mm a 120,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Ago 2010 às 18:46)

120,1mm a 160mm... Talvez nas ilhas, ou no Minho...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Ago 2010 às 19:06)

Estou um pouco péssimista, 40,1mm a 80,0mm.


----------



## David sf (31 Ago 2010 às 15:55)

280,1 a 320 mm.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Ago 2010 às 18:57)

Votei 80mm a 120mm na precipitação máxima! E 0mm de precipitação mínima!


----------



## miguel (31 Ago 2010 às 19:30)

200,1mm a 240,0mm


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2010 às 22:22)

80.0mm a 120.0mm.


----------



## rcjla (1 Set 2010 às 01:16)

160,1mm a 200,0mm .


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Set 2010 às 01:19)

Eu votei neste intervalo: *160,1mm a 200,0mm*.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2010 às 18:44)

Aposto em 100 mm na Serra da Estrela, e mais chuvoso a Norte e Centro....
No sul aposto em mais um mês seco sem sinal de chuva ....

Dia 10 Setembro faz 3 meses que não chove, nada que não seja normal ...


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2010 às 21:06)

80,1mm a 120,0mm


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2010 às 18:28)

O mês foi muito seco.

Precipitações máximas no Continente, Madeira e Açores:

Santa Comba Dão: 64,0mm
Areeiro: 18,5mm
S.Miguel (Nordeste): 61,5mm


Intervalo vencedor: 40,1mm a 80,0mm
Vencedores: Chasing Thunder, SpiderVV, Teles


----------

